# How much to feed?



## Fil2010 (Oct 12, 2020)

How many flies to feed 2 Ranitomeya? I feed every other day and dump the flies in the tank. If there is still a few flies in the tank on feeding day do you skip a day? Seems like I am not having much luck having them eat dusted flies in time. When I feed the frogs hide and the flies seem to clean themselves of the dust fairly quickly.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm sure they are eating unless there is something wrong with their environment. It can take some time to become more bold, and certainly their environment plays a part. If you want to share your setup, we can take a look.

I am not the norm in that I feed every day, likely smaller amounts than most. A vivarium with a pair of Ranitomeya will get ~10-15 flies every feeding, a trio maybe ~20 (sometimes there is some aggression, so I feed a bit heavier). If I notice a lot of extra flies, or know I overfed, I may skip a day. I feed more often as I feel it gets fresher supplements to the frogs on a daily basis, and to me it feels more natural to have a food source every day.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

What calcium are you using?


----------



## Fil2010 (Oct 12, 2020)

Feed every other day.
Alternate between Rapashy calcium plus and
Rapashy superpig.
Also have Rapashy vit A and not sure if I should dust once or twice a month.

I was feeding 40 flies every other day. Only had the frogs for 5 days. They are eating springtails and the occasional fly but later looks like. Not sure how long the supplement dust stays on the flies.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Fil2010 said:


> Alternate between Rapashy calcium plus and
> Rapashy superpig.


Note that on that schedule the frogs are getting only half of the amount of Ca+ they need. That's _way_ too much Superpig, and may be contributing to their reluctance to feed (how does that stuff taste?).

Ca+ already contains Superpig, BTW.


----------



## Fil2010 (Oct 12, 2020)

Fil2010 said:


> Rapashy calcium plus


----------



## Fil2010 (Oct 12, 2020)

Male and female


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

You don't need to use Superpig that much, if at all. I've never used it ever and I keep lots of Ranitomeya. I use Ranarium Carotenoid Plus, but never directly, only as an addition to fruit fly culture mixes. Same idea as Superpig though.

You certainly do not want to be replacing every other feeding with it. They need the Cal+ at almost every feeding.

If they are actively breeding, you can dose the Vit A once a month, but it is not necessary for frogs that are not actively breeding.

As @Socratic Monologue points out, Cal+ is a great all in one - having both the elements of SuperPig and a proper ratio of Vitamin A needed for maintenance levels.

BTW, from your photo these look like Ranitomeya uakarii "Gold Legs". They can generally be pretty shy, especially at first. They both look to be a healthy weight, so if this was taken recently, I would suggest they are eating perfectly fine!


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I have a single imitator in an 18×18 kind of over grown with pothos and some gifted cuttings im trying to start. I cant remember ever counting flies i just go for a visual of surface available populace. Shes well fleshed. She is a rescue found in a discarded tank and has a deformity that doesn't seem to affect her mobility. 

There is a collective feature to retained supplement on insects. They dont need to be freshly covered white and ingested as such. Even though it makes us feel better to see. With the consistency that most people follow in supplementation its doubtful deficiencies occur with dusting practices.


----------



## Fil2010 (Oct 12, 2020)

After dusting there is enough supplements in the cup for at least couple more feedings. Discard after each use or keep for next feed?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Discard. The moisture from the flies and the air, temp disparity from refrigeration will start oxidation of the supplement.

That is, if you want to operate from the pinnacle of potential freshness.


----------

